

Show HN: Launching my DIY class scheduling website platform for small businesses - eddy_chan
http://zenbookings.com

======
eddy_chan
Hey HN - we just launched our rough MVP yesterday. Looking for some honest
feedback on our website, our product and the overall vibe/pitch.

My motivation for building a relatively lowtech CRM/CMS'y startup was that I
couldn't risk it all cos I have a young family. It's my first startup so I had
to build a bootstrapped B2B product in the style of 37signals that is a better
solution for a well known problem in a crowded market.

------
bockris
A friend from work who gives private swimming lessons at her house was asking
my advice for a site/service just like this one. I've forwarded the link to
her and I'll post any feedback she gives. I don't have a need for it but it
looks nice and professional. Way too nice for an MVP. :-)

~~~
eddy_chan
Thanks for the compliment on the website. I'm just a bit worried she might get
lost inside the product - could you pass my email to her eddy [at]
zenbookings.com in case she needs help/explaining.

I've worked very closely with our beta customers so far because my goal is to
make sure they have a good experience so they're able to give us suggestions
on how to make things easier rather than giving up.

------
ummjackson
Congrats on launching Eddy, been watching you develop this great platform over
the past few months and have to say it looks fantastic. Perfect for teachers,
instructors etc.

Go team!

------
somecallitblues
That looks very nice Eddy! You guys have come a long way. I can see anyone who
runs classes using it and loving it.

------
fudged71
Rendering issue? <http://i.imgur.com/QXL3H.png> Chrome OSX

~~~
eddy_chan
Screen size must be 1920 wide? It's a known issue, we've had a hell of a time
trying to get our CSS to be responsive to all the different screen sizes out
there.

In any case, thanks for taking the time to check it out. Much appreciated

